# sunday or mon. me and 11yr old son



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

hey guys is there anyone on here willing to take my son and my self fishing sunday the 9th or monday the 10th. i am willing to pay for bait and fuel... you can call me at 832-202-9546 eric


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

anyone? buller?


----------

